# Favorite fitteds? Favorite wool covers?



## ariane77 (Oct 13, 2011)

I use and like the kissas and gmd workhorses but wondering if there is something more absorbent?

Also looking for a lightweight wool wrap cover..

Alot of the older posts recommend companies that have since disappeared.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I have motherease one size fitteds and love them. I find I need a booster or flat inside for added absorbency but I have a very heavy wetting toddler (17 months) and until a couple of months ago they did fine on their own. I also have a couple of bumboo fitteds that I also love and they come with a booster and as long as I use it, they can take whatever my DD dishes out. All of my fitteds are second hand and they are holding up great.
For covers, I have a WAHM made soaker that works marvelously that I got on etsy for $25. I also crocheted a very basic soaker that works ok but I think I should felt it to make it a tighter "knit" and hopefully improve its performance.
Hth


----------



## Mama2mc (Sep 7, 2010)

I like sandy's with a bamboo insert for extra absorbency. About the covers, we haven't tried them, but I've heard loveybums are great http://www.loveybums.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3 Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## wafflefish (Aug 27, 2011)

When I first decided to try wool I thought I would only like wraps but then I tried some knit longies and shorties and feel in love. I also had someone make me a soaker from interlock and it rocks. I second etsy if you are looking for something new. Look in the diaperswapers wool section if you don't mind used.


----------



## MaineCoastMama (Sep 9, 2012)

About wool vs. water repellant manmade material covers...does the wool get wet? So you need to change it with every diaper change, or can they go a few changes?


----------



## wafflefish (Aug 27, 2011)

The wool will absorb some but won't feel wet. You let it air dry between uses and hand wash every couple weeks or if it gets poo on it. lanolin in the wool keeps it from getting smelly.


----------



## MaineCoastMama (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, waffle, that's pretty neat! No wonder they're so pricey. So you put under it basically any fitted without PUL, such as a Kissaluvs?


----------



## withlittlelungs (Jul 18, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaineCoastMama*
> 
> Wow, waffle, that's pretty neat! No wonder they're so pricey. So you put under it basically any fitted without PUL, such as a Kissaluvs?


Yep! Wool is totally worth the money (coming from someone who has to save up just to buy a pair of longies).

Sustainablebabyish fitteds + wool has been our savior for night time diapering.


----------



## ShamanMama (Mar 4, 2011)

My favorite wool covers for daytime are Loveybums pull ons. I have never used a wool wrap. For nighttime I have used Kissa's wool covers, Disana soakers, and Sustainablebabyish wool covers and I like all three. Wool is pretty awesome!

For fitteds I like Sandy's a lot, and the Sbish snapless one size. But I don't really use fitteds too often because they take so long to dry and they tend to get stink issues. I love using flats instead!


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

We love fitteds and wool, especially for night time! Kiwi Pie fitted bamboo diapers are great for absorbency, but still fairly trim. They are also very stretchy, so they fit well. I also love my sustainablebabyish snapless fitteds. For daytime I do like my GMD workhorse fitteds and Mother Ease fitteds. They're very simple and they work. My little man runs around the house with just one of those on often when we are at home. My favorite wool soakers and longies are from Grateful Bunz (etsy shop). http://www.etsy.com/shop/GratefulBuns They are more along the thick and bullet proof lines, and made from upcycled sweaters so they are reasonable priced. Lightweight wool wraps are fine for day time, but I don't like to use them as much for overnight.


----------



## wafflefish (Aug 27, 2011)

Wool covers are the only way I can use my huge bulkly prefolds. I hate trying to stuff them in a pul cover. I made some snapless fitted fleece pocket thingies. That way I can pad fold a flat, stick it inside and snappi it on. It washes and dries better that a normal fitted.


----------



## MaineCoastMama (Sep 9, 2012)

I see a lot of handknit wool covers. Obviously they are typically cheaper than the big brand machine knit, and even the upcycled sweater kind. Are they as absorbant/reliable?


----------



## appalachiamama (Dec 20, 2010)

Having knit and used a lot of soakers and longies, I do not think they are equal to commercially-made or felted wool covers. I love Disana covers, all around. Little Spruce Organics has a sale on them presently, buy one get one half off. I use them day and night, nothing else.

I have kissaluvs fitteds and they are great for EBF poo, but I would try something else fitted since the small amount of polyester in them makes them have odor issues now and then. I presently use and like prefolds and tie nappies.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

Sbish all the way. For both fitteds and wool.


----------



## 3rdClothBabyLov (Nov 3, 2012)

My favorite fitteds and wool covers are from Tiny Birds Organics (now DidadoodleDiaperShop on Etsy). I've never had a leak even overnight! I'm not sure how to post a link, but if you go to TinyBirds.com then there is a link to the Etsy shop at the top of the page there. I noticed on the Facebook page they are doing give-aways for cloth diapers lately too. Plus the new prices are great.


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

A friend of mine who used cloth exclusively told me that she liked Mother-Ease Sandy's fitteds, because they were very absorbent and easy to adjust on a squirmy baby. She also liked Aristocrats pull on wool covers, because they lasted a long time.

I rarely hear of anyone using the Aristocrats cover anymore, so I am not sure if they are even made anymore.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Wondering if others agree about fitteds getting stink.issues? They are being hang dryed? Is that why? Are there fitted natural material like cotton fitteds that canbe put in the dryer or is it only the prefolds or flats? (not sure if prefold/flat is the same). So does a ritted fit better under the wool cover than a folded up pad like prefold or doubler for more absorbancy? I have no idea, just overwhelmed by what to start with b/c everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *here we are*
> 
> Wondering if others agree about fitteds getting stink.issues? They are being hang dryed? Is that why? Are there fitted natural material like cotton fitteds that canbe put in the dryer or is it only the prefolds or flats? (not sure if prefold/flat is the same). So does a ritted fit better under the wool cover than a folded up pad like prefold or doubler for more absorbancy? I have no idea, just overwhelmed by what to start with b/c everyone has their own preferences.


The stink issues are with microfiber and polyester blend fabrics. Natural fibers don't hold stink nearly as much. Since I have hard water and an HE washing machine, I've stopped using my microfibers and fleece has been bothering my DD's bum. Microfibers are hard to get clean, so if you have hard water minerals are deposited and don't rinse out completely and HE machines don't use enough water.

I throw everything (except for my Best Bottoms PUL covers) in the dryer, no matter the material. There are all cotton or hemp or other natural fibers like bamboo available. They almost always say whether polyester is knitted into the fabric or if there's a microfiber soaker sewn in. If it doesn't say, I find their Facebook page and ask what the materials they are made out of. Avoiding polyester and microfiber will help with stink emmensely.

If you use a cover like Disana's soaker than fitteds work better since they contain all poo better than a prefold - soakers are more baggy. If you use a wrap style wool cover than a folded prefold would work fine, since wraps give a snug fit.

This page on the Nickis Diaper website gives a good explanation of different types of diapers. The also have wool available (although Etsy is a great place for wool). http://www.nickisdiapers.com/Imagine-Baby-Products_bymfg_89-1-1.html (not affiliated, I just like the site and their diapers)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3rdClothBabyLov*
> 
> My favorite fitteds and wool covers are from Tiny Birds Organics (now DidadoodleDiaperShop on Etsy). I've never had a leak even overnight! I'm not sure how to post a link, but if you go to TinyBirds.com then there is a link to the Etsy shop at the top of the page there. I noticed on the Facebook page they are doing give-aways for cloth diapers lately too. Plus the new prices are great.


I just got a fitted from them and I love it! The organic cotton velour is so soft and its a pink Hello Kitty print! Too cute. Thanks for the recommendation. Great price with their sale going on right now.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appalachiamama*
> 
> Having knit and used a lot of soakers and longies, I do not think they are equal to commercially-made or felted wool covers. I love Disana covers, all around. Little Spruce Organics has a sale on them presently, buy one get one half off. I use them day and night, nothing else.
> 
> I have kissaluvs fitteds and they are great for EBF poo, but I would try something else fitted since the small amount of polyester in them makes them have odor issues now and then. I presently use and like prefolds and tie nappies.


Do you use Disana in the warm weather too? When you say tie nappies, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I LOVE BabyKicks one size fitteds. They have a huge range and I love that I can stuff the pocket with whatever i need (they come with hemp insert). I have 15.

I sold my Kissas because I did not like the fit and the wing droop.

Wool. I prefer pull on, Eco Posh or Aristocrat

I also like Happy Heint Stacinator side snap and Baby BeeHinds washable wool wraps but they fir small.

My daughter's first summer, she got heat rash in PUL cover, but all better in wool because it wicked the moisture out and breathed. The cuffs of her woolies stuck out from her onesies.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

I am wondering about the 17% polyester in the Babykicks fitted..i thought completely avoiding polyester was important for breathability..anyone try these and have issues? Sounds like people using them also use wool so i would think theyd be aware of the potential. I know sometimes a small amount of something can be okay but then again not. I see it as a risk. Sometimes i try to find out exactly where the "culprit" is in the fabric, if its just spread evenly everywhere or perhaps just at the elastic part? I also noticed they said said those fitteds will shrink, meaning initially? My experience with hemp in general is that it does shrink, and lose a little shape at the same time, almost loosening up the fibers, AND needing to NOT be washed in warm/hot, which worries me for diapers. Why is this so confusing







? Maybe its just me.


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *here we are*
> 
> I am wondering about the 17% polyester in the Babykicks fitted..i thought completely avoiding polyester was important for breathability..anyone try these and have issues? Sounds like people using them also use wool so i would think theyd be aware of the potential. I know sometimes a small amount of something can be okay but then again not. I see it as a risk. Sometimes i try to find out exactly where the "culprit" is in the fabric, if its just spread evenly everywhere or perhaps just at the elastic part? I also noticed they said said those fitteds will shrink, meaning initially? My experience with hemp in general is that it does shrink, and lose a little shape at the same time, almost loosening up the fibers, AND needing to NOT be washed in warm/hot, which worries me for diapers. Why is this so confusing
> 
> ...


I was concerned about the polyester in the Babykicks as well. I have hard water which doesn't work so well with polyester. It might be fine with soft water though. I would check your water hardness, just google it for your area and you should find info on it.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

The rise doesn't fit much past 9-10 months (but my kids are big), but we love Jamtots hemp fitteds. They have a little pocket that you can stuff an extra doubler in to for overnights. We used Aristocrats overnight over the Jamtots for as long as we could!

My favorite fitteds are sugarpeas. I love the kissaluv0s, but find the absorbency is completely crappy in the 1/2/3s. The only problem with sugarpeas is that they wear thin after awhile. I find two kids are the max for them. After three kids, they don't have much left to them! I'm going to have to get new ones for our next kiddo.

Our favorite wool covers are Imse Vimse. So awesome. Super trim, do the job really well, and very easy to adjust. Love them. There have been a few recycled wool covers in our diapering days that were awesome too.

For awhile, we had transitioned almost completely to pockets/AI2s, but it didn't take that long before I realized that fitteds and wool covers are my absolute favorite combo. Ever. Sold most of our diapers and are back to Sugarpeas with ImseVimse, and honestly wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there a major difference in a fitted made with hemp vs just cotton(which is my only other choice i assume)? Is it just perference? Does hemp really absorb more , or is it a sustainability thing? I know it can be warmer, stronger cloth, but thought it doesnt wash well in warmer water (shrinkage?). Too many choices so confusing. I wish there could just be a handful that fit well! I am so worried about the rise or legs not being right, why cant the companies make it fit?! I am not the kind of person to make last minute desicion, i just want the most vesatile choic so i can relax in being able to count on something.

I tried looking up JamTots, i saw it has no polyester







, but all i could find was " Jamtots Eezi fold fitted" or something, is this it? The jamtots website didnt have any pictures or links under prefolds/fitted catagory, maybe this means they are out? I am just fed up with the amount of time this takes on my little tiny internet







, i am glad i have internet now but everything takes SO long like 30 -40 minutes to figure one thing out,, i hope it gets easier, because i have so many more decisions to make.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

And, is there really going to be a fitted out there that is made to hold up past two children? Or is that about average? I cant believe i am even asking this, with the amount of stress all this is causing me i doubt i will survive having just one child, too much stress for me!


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Fitteds are also made out of bamboo often. Any absorbant material works really.

Here's a guide for if you're overwhelmedd: https://www.nickisdiapers.com/Imagine-Baby-Products_bymfg_89-1-1.html


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

I also look into diaper rentals like at Jillians Drawers or Kissed by the Moon. That way you can try out different types of cloth diapers to figure what you like best.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *here we are*
> 
> I tried looking up JamTots, i saw it has no polyester
> 
> ...


It's exactly that! You can get them from other companies too though - try searching for the name plus your country or state...


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I know there are so many choices. It is confusing and not just you.

Hemp does absorb more, by a fair bit. It also does not leak when squished, which is very handy. The down sides are that it does not absorb super quickly (so it is mixed with cotton in prefolds & fitteds, and used under microfiber in pockets) and can get hemp stink (easily fixed with a wash with baking soda and a vinegar rinse). Mine has always washed well in warm and hot.

Cotton and hemp shrink up and become more absorbent in the first few (up to 10) washings, called prepping, but are size stable after than. All good quality cloth diapers, plan for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *here we are*
> 
> Is there a major difference in a fitted made with hemp vs just cotton(which is my only other choice i assume)? Is it just perference? Does hemp really absorb more , or is it a sustainability thing? I know it can be warmer, stronger cloth, but thought it doesnt wash well in warmer water (shrinkage?). Too many choices so confusing. I wish there could just be a handful that fit well! I am so worried about the rise or legs not being right, why cant the companies make it fit?! I am not the kind of person to make last minute desicion, i just want the most vesatile choic so i can relax in being able to count on something.


The polyester in the BK fitteds is a mesh base that the cotton/hemp velour/terry loops are built on. Very breathable and there for durability. My BKs are three years old and showing their age, but they have at least another kid in them, probably two. One reason I bought them is that the leg elastic (which usually goes first) is easy to replace. I also love them because it has been easy to adjust them for my tiny waist, big thigh kids.

I agree that diaper rentals or trials are a great way to see what works for you.


----------



## TwilightJoy (May 4, 2007)

For those of you who have used both GMD workhorse fitteds and Kissaluv kissa fitteds, which did you prefer?

First time mama here, and I'm trying to get my stash built up before this LO comes. I bought 1 of each, and the kissas are cuter, but the workhorses feel like they would be more absorbent. Would love some stories of how they compared to help me know which to buy more of (I'm planning on buying 20+).

TIA!


----------

